# Torque limit for haldex system?



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

IIRC it's 650 crank hp am I correct?
This dyno chart is making me reconsider my turbo selection and goals... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4644461
5300rpms might be a little too long to wait for me & 700hp might be just a bit out of my goals which seem to change everyday...
Anyone have any experience with Borg Warner / Bullseye turbos? It looks like I'm going back to the S258 idea but I thought I wanted more power than that...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

You're making a drag car??


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

The TT has turned into my secondary car so it's now aloud to be unreasonably fast.
I see no reason why I can't street 500 all wheel hp : ) Varriable AWD wins everytime : )


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Torque limit for haldex system? (DougLoBue)*

we have gone way past 600AWTQ.
That car is still running since 2004.

Dont worry.
You will never break anything with a 1.8T
Your max output on that will basicly be 450AWTQ or similar.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

There's still a Haldex in this beast:
http://public.fotki.com/ZillaMoto/gottzilla/
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2530228
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...08872
http://videos.streetfire.net/v...2.htm



_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 2:53 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

The HPA car gives me a car boner everytime.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Torque limit for haldex system? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we have gone way past 600AWTQ.
That car is still running since 2004.

Dont worry.
You will never break anything with a 1.8T
Your max output on that will basicly be 450AWTQ or similar.

So with the smallest frame S362 I'd only make 450 awtq while this guy is seeing numbers around 700 front wheel?
I thought the rear wheels were only a 15% additional drivetrain loss? Or was it 7% loss for FWD and 15% or 20% for awd?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Torque limit for haldex system? (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_
So with the smallest frame S362 I'd only make 450 awtq while this guy is seeing numbers around 700 front wheel?
I thought the rear wheels were only a 15% additional drivetrain loss? Or was it 7% loss for FWD and 15% or 20% for awd?

with the 1.8L you will push tq peak far up.
and basicly have "450awtq" from 6000-8000rpm if it flows weel.
The test we have done show ~15% tops in awd mode.
Its a good awd system 

Haldex and RRI "white papers" got some nice calc for % loss vs x gears in a system.
http://www.rototest.com or http://www.rri.se
check white papers


----------

